# Big Bass in the Creek



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy at work Joe caught this bass wading up the creek in northeast Santa Rosa County. He ate a 5 inch pumpkin zoom spring lizard. Pretty solid bass to come out of a foot of water way up the creek.


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

and to squash any negative comments, no he was not snatched, he/she ate a lizard


----------



## pfr (Sep 28, 2007)

Good looking fish. Thanks for the pic.

I used to catch'em like that in Central Florida in some really skinny water in the creeks.

Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy has mastered the art of the "extended arm" used when taking fish pictures, but it was a solid fish weighing in at 5 pounds 2 ounces.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a nice fish no matter how you hold your arm. My son and I have caught some about 3lbs @ blackwater canoe midway point. Thats some fun wade fishing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Folks don't think fish live in that clear water up in Coldwater or Juniper where ya'll were but I have caught several goodens outta many a hole is them cricks up there....:clap Great job and congrats:clap:clap:clap


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i have seen some big bass on cold water while conoeing. seen even larger stripers that far up too.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a pig.:clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yessir, in Aug those big stripers head up that area and they are some studs. i heard you can catch them on fried chicken skin and hot dogs right off the grill.lol i guess thats because of all the tubers and canoers that grill out..


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

nice catch....guess i might have to try some new waters


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess it's time to get into Bass mode


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

was this coldwater or juniper?



I've been tempted to take my spinning gear next time I put my kayak in the water up that way. sadly, my wilderness pungo 140 hasn't been in the water since spring.... time to get back in the water before gets too cold during the afternoons lol


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

haha nice fish! :clap:clap

i wish i didnt have horrible luck.

maybe i could catch a few like that.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great fish.:clap That is one of my favorite colors for any type of soft plastic


----------

